# Modern Arnis Seminar in Michigan



## Cruentus (Sep 5, 2002)

I have announced this previously, but here is more info....

WMAA of Michigan seminar featuring.....

Datu Tim Hartman


Date: November 16th, 2002
Time: 1pm to 5 pm
Location: World Gym on Paint Creek Trail
                637 Main St.
                Rochester, MI 48307

Cost: $60 after November 8th
                         or
          $45 pre-register before November 8th

For more details on the seminar, directions, or accomidations, contact me at (248)722-1634 or pauljanulis@hotmail.com

I would recomend this to anyone. Whether beginner or advanced, you will definatily improve your Modern Arnis with Mr. Hartman! Hope to see you there!!  

Thank you!

Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey Paul or Tim,

What is the Agenda planned for this seminar?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 14, 2002)

Not sure at the moment, but trapping hands will be in there.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi guys!

I am just checking in to remind you all of this seminar. It'll be the first one that I am hosting at the new World Gym in Rochester, and it'll be the first seminar that I am hosting for Datu Tim Hartman. I'm really excited! This will be a great time, with good quality training. I don't want any of you to miss it. So...pack your bags and get ready! I want all 1,000 or so members of this forum to be there. O.K.....maybe that's a stretch, but I want you all to come anyways! 

For WMAA members, this will be a good time for us to get together. For non WMAA members, this will be a good way for you to come meet Tim and some of the other group members, and see for yourself what WMAA quality is about!

Just to let you all know, I am going through a difficult transition period right now, so my martialtalk time will be severly limited. I will be checking my e-mails every couple of days, however, so I can email you if you need me to respond that way. My phone # listed above is always available. Please preregister soon if you haven't already. If your coming from out of State, call me and I can help you with accomidations if you need to stay overnight. If your bringing a group, call me and we can discuss a possible group rate.

I hope to see all of you very soon!

Thanks,
Paul Janulis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 14, 2002)

Paul,


Thanks for the group rate discount. Me and all my personalities will enjoy it.

Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 21, 2002)

Looking forward to the seminar. I have some new stuff I've been working on for this event.

:cheers:


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 29, 2002)

Heck yea!

I'm looking foward to this too. I hope that all my new kenpo friends that I met over the weekend will come also. I think that we are going to cover some really good material. This is a must for newbee's as well as old timers.

I hope to see you all soon!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 11, 2002)

To all my friends and associates in Canada, Buffalo  and or elsewhere, I have a spare bed a couch and love seat and a fouton available to anyone looking to come out early or to stay late for the seminar. I am less than an hour from Rochester, so
the drive either to or from would not be a killer.

If interested, contact me and I will get you my Address and
phone numbers.

Best wishes and safe travels

Rich


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks for putting out that offer. That'll make it easier if any of the  Canadians who have long drives (or anyone else for that matter), and who wanna stay overnight. 

For anyone wanting to stay overnight, please call me as well and I'm sure I can find arrangements for you, even if Hotel Paul and Hotel Rich get fully booked!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 13, 2002)

Hey,

who's going to be there this weekend?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Hey,
> 
> who's going to be there this weekend? *



I plan on being there if only to get my Training Knives Renegade is bring over the border for me.  

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2002)

I enjoyed the seminar today in Rochester Michigan.

Good stuff

Rich


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 18, 2002)

Thanks to you all who were able to make it!

 

Paul Janulis


----------

